# Horse been murdered in Syston Leicestershire.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

In Leicestershire where I live Honey a 2 year pony has been attacked and Hacked to death.
Her poor owner found her on Monday laying in the field where she had been put to keep 3 rescue Horses company.
I just thought I would let you all know for those who have Horses to be very vigilant and hope your Horses keep safe.

R.I.P Honey and canter freely at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is so sad  Poor pony and her poor owner


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook...the picture was horrific. Beautiful pony...feel so sorry for the owners.x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Very sad  RIP Honey..x


----------

